# anybody not respond to Stimulation med? please reply



## pluto

I've just had to abandon my first cycle of IVF as didn't respond to the stimulation meds at all-I only had one follicle which I would have normally as ovulate fine on my own. It was totally unexpected as had three cyycles of IUI and responded fine so they thought it should be straightforward.

Has this happened to anybody else?

They are getting new dates for EC and are going to change the drugs and try again but I would really love to know if this has happened to anybody else and if they have gone onto have a successful IVF cycle.


----------



## MissMonty

Hi, sorry to read your cycle had to be cancelled :hugs:

I didn't respond as well as they hoped during my first cycle - they gave me a low dose of stims as I have a high antral follicle count, I was worried they were going to cancel the cycle but they increased my stims instead, on EC they found a couple of eggs but the cycle resulted in a BFN. They altered the ammount of stims on my 2nd cycle and they managed to get 19 eggs!! 

Often the first cycle of IVF is a trial to see how you respond to the meds - I really hope next time you get better results and I'm sure you will as they will adapt the meds to make sure you do.

Wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## pluto

Hi Miss Monty,

Thank you soo much for your reply. That is a big difference between cycles and it gives me hope that it will be better next time! 

I've just turned 39 and so now I have been fretting that it is because my ovarain reserve has been depleted (even though its normal for my age) and maybe i won't get enough eggs next time either but my FS didn't seem that worried about that. I did three IUIs at the end of last year and I think they would have put me straight to IVF if they had been that worried about my ovarian reserve.

Hopefully next time when they change the dosage it will make a big change and I am going to try to do some things to minimise stress and take some time off. Thanks so much for posting as i was beginning to think i was the only one this happened too!


----------



## pluto

P.S good luck on your 3rd ICSI. I really hope it is successful for you. This is all so much harder that you think it is going to be, isn't it-you start off thinking ok I can do one cycle, it won't be that bad and then unexpected things happen. I'm beginning to realise that you really have to just take one step at a time and not look beyond it. i really do wish you the best of luck and we will get there in the end.


----------



## Springflower

Hey Pluto

For my 1st IVF, I only had two follies, my clinic wanted to cancel my cycle but I pushed to keep going. At EC I got 3 eggs and was over the moon! My second cycle I got 6 eggs and for my third cycle I got 9. So please don't worry too much, it sounds to me that they need to up your meds. Each time I have had more meds and have got more eggs.

Good luck for your next attempt!
:hugs:


----------



## pluto

Thanks Springflower, thats reassuring. I was getting very worried thinking that I might not have enough eggs left (I've just turned 39) but these responses have made me feel better. I am just looking forwards to the next cycle now-I'm really beginning to learn that its best to take each step as it comes and not to look too far down the line. so back to the waiting.....
best of luck to you on your journey, I really do hope you get there in the end.


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Pluto

Have you been offered an consultation appointment? They will discuss with you what they plan to do differently next time, hopefully this will put your mind more at rest.

I couldn't believe how many eggs I got on my last cycle - they told me next time they will give me a stim dose that is in the middle of the two cycles previous cycles if you know what I mean. My clinic advised me for the best quality eggs they aim to get no more than 12.

I know how you must be feeling, you sound really positive about the future - I'm sure everything will work out for you :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Pluto,

I had a poor response to stimms during ivf and only has 4 possible follies which resulted in 3 eggs. Only one fertilsed properly in the end and resulted in a BFN.

I also had trouble with side effects of the DR drugs and so that coupled with the poor response for my age (31) I will be put on the short protocol next time. The consultant said he was surprised at my poor response as given my age and long cycles they had a note in my file to watch for overstimulation!!!

Good luck xx


----------



## pluto

Hi Fluffy star,

Thanks for that. I'm 39 so think my low response has probably a lot to do with my age ( and I was pretty stressed but while i think that might have some impact, i don't think it would account for all of it) but I have read that a short protocol is good for low responders. Do you know what drugs you would be doing for the short protocol? I see that you are reassessing things so maybe you didn't get that far?

I was just told today that I have to go on the pill again on day 1 and i'm concerned that she isn't going to change the protocol much but I have just booked an apointment to discuss this with her.


----------



## fluffystar

The drugs I was on 1st time round were suprecur 0.5mg to down regulate and then gonal f at 150iu for stimms. Apparently 150 is quite low but it is the standard dose the PCT like you to have if you are under 35.

As I am lucky enough to have three funded cycles, I think I will try again but the PCT wont fund another until it has been 6 months since you started the last cycle. That means I have to wait until mid may but I was kind of thinking i needed that long a break really to get myhead together anyway! 

As for what drugs I would be on with a short protocol im not sure. I vaguely remember them saying it would be gonal f again but they also have to add another after a few days to make sure the eggs dont fully mature until they want them to. I didnt really worry about remembering the names at the time as it seemed so far away until I would be worrying about it!!! 

I kind of wish I had asked more questions now but I was more worried about finding out their thoughts as to why I didnt respond and whether I as likely to with a 2nd round of ivf. 

When are trying again?

Love fluffy x


----------



## pluto

Hi Fluffy,

I just got my dates today so it looks like it will be 23rd May for ER. I have my apointment with the FS next week so am going to ask her Loads of questions. I'll be doing some major reading before then! I got my new script but it doesn't seem to be that much different but they did say it was a different protocol so will see.

I know what you mean about taking a break-its all so hard isn't it? I had a meltdown last weekend mainly because when the nurse said it might happen again, I felt she was basically saying it mightn't work at all and I would never get to ER and had no chance of conceiving but have realised now that there are a lot of options before I get to that stage so am more psotive.


----------



## fluffystar

Exactly, dont panic! I was also told that you will respond differently on different cycles too. Keep a positive mindset and thats the best you can do for yourself.

Good luck xxx


----------



## pluto

Thanks , I will do. Sometimes it is just a lot harder than other times!! I just didn't expect such a low response-its seems the unexpected should be the expected in my case. 

It gives me hope when i read other peoples stories and see their success stories.

best of luck to you aswell if you decide to go again in june-that's not so far away.


----------

